# Appel à témoins : l'Apple TV en zone dégroupé



## thefutureismylife (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais faire l'acquisition d'une Apple TV (2) pour son mode de location streaming.

Seulement j'ai l'ADSL en zone non dégroupé. Alors j'aimerais savoir si des personnes se trouvant dans cette situation utilisent leur Apple TV en de bonne condition. Est ce que la lecture d'un film loué est quasi-instantané ?

Autre question plus générale sur l'Apple TV : si je fais l'acquisition d'une deuxième Apple TV, est ce que lorsque je loue un film sur l'une je peux continuer la lecture sur l'autre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nico206 (27 Mars 2011)

Que tu soit en zone dégroupée ou non dégroupée n'a rien à voir avec  la qualité de ta connexion internet. Ce qui compte c'est ton débit qui est fonction de la longueur de ta ligne.

Pour ta seconde question, la réponse est oui, tu peux louer un film, le regarder sur l'Apple TV du salon, par exemple, et finir de le regarder sur l'AppleTv de la chambre, sur ton iPad...


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Mars 2011)

J'avoue avoir fait l'amalgame non dégroupé = "adsl bas débit". Donc est ce qu'un débit à 1méga suffit ?


----------

